# Eye & Heart Clinic in SC and Tattoo info...



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey all! I hope that it is ok to post this here :uhoh: It is our clubs annual Eye and Heart clinic. I took all 3 of mine last year. If you can't read the form just let me know and I will e-mail you the info. We usually also have a tattoo clinic the same day but this year it will be held at another time. I will post the info on the tattoo clinic from last year though as it has some great info on it and something everyone should consider for their beloved golden even if you have them microchiped. 
~Barbara

*ALL BREED/DOG *
*EYE AND HEART CLINIC*
*SPONSORED BY THE SANDLAPPER GOLDEN RETRIEVER CLUB*

​*SUNDAY, AUGUST 16, 2009*

_*10:00am – 4:00pm*_​​*THE CLINIC WILL BE HELD AT THE*

*BLYTHEWOOD ANIMAL HOSPITAL*

*10332 WILSON ROAD, BLYTHEWOOD, SC*

​*DR. CHARLES MARTIN – OPHTHALMOLOGIST*​*DR. GIL JACOBS – CARDIOLOGIST*​*BOARD CERTIFIED *

These are for CERF clearances and OFA cardiology clearances 
For your convenience OFA’s web site has the forms so you can download, fill out and print prior to the clinic​ 
*PRE-REGISTRATION and PAYMENT IS REQUIRED*

*THE PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS AUGUST 12, 2009*


FOR *REQUIRED APPOINTMENT TIMES* OR *MORE INFORMATION CALL:*​*MARY WILLIAMS AT 803-735-0599*

​*DIRECTIONS TO THE CLINIC:*​I-20 EITHER WAY. EXIT I-77 NORTH TOWARDS CHARLOTTE. ON I-77 TAKE EXIT 24. (FIRST BLYTHEWOOD EXIT). THIS IS HWY 21 (WILSON RD.) OFF THE EXIT, TURN RIGHT. THE DRIVEWAY IS JUST PAST THE SHELL STATION ON THE RIGHT.


*REGISTRATION FORM*

*COST PER DOG: EYES - $30.00 HEARTS - $40.00 *​ 
*NAME_________________________(H)PHONE________________*


*CELL PHONE:__________________________*

*ADDRESS_____________________________________________________*

*EMAIL:_______________________________________________________*
*NUMBER OF DOGS – EYES________ HEARTS_________ *
*BREED OF DOG(S) and call names__________________________________*
*_____________________________________________________________*

PLEASE MAKE CHECKS PAYABLE TO: *SANDLAPPER GOLDEN RETRIEVER CLUB *AND SEND TO: *MARY WILLIAMS P.O. BOX 3545, COLUMBIA, S.C. 29230*

Here is the Tattoo info I talking about....the form from last year....
*NOTICE OF TATTOO / REGISTRATION CLINIC*

As you are aware, many dogs are lost or stolen each year. In an effort to reduce these tragic incidences, the Sandlapper Golden Retriever Club is sponsoring a tattoo/registration clinic in conjunction with our annual Eye and Heart Clinic.

 *DATE: **SUNDAY, August 17, 2008** from **10:00 am** to **4:00 pm*
 PLACE: BLYTHEWOOD ANIMAL HOSPITAL, 10332 WILSON BLVD.,
 BLYTHEWOOD, SC.
 *FEES: $20.00 per dog.**
**If you not already registered with NDR: $45.00 for lifetime membership (owner NOT dog) for all the dogs you will ever own.*
 FOR INFORMATION CALL: Mary Williams, 803-735-0599

TATTOO/IDENTIFICATION FACTS:
· *1 out of every 5* dogs will become lost or stolen this year
· Dogs kept indoors, in locked yards, or walked on leashes are most susceptible to loss
· *Over 21.5 million animals will be put to death* in shelters this year
· *Pet theft* is a multi-million dollar enterprise that *afflicts every community*, and mixed breeds are taken as often as purebreds.
· *Stolen pets* are in most cases *immediately ferried across state lines* to avoid detection and tracking

*NATIONAL DOG REGISTRY* maintains a 24 hour, 365 day a year toll-free hotline for pet recovery and missing animal counseling, and has a recovery rate of better than 95%. Research laboratories across the country will not use a tattooed animal! They call NDR immediately so the pet can be returned home. NDR works closely with animal control officers, shelters, humane societies, and police in every state and Canada.

Per Kathy Brautigam of Columbia, S.C.,“Had my Sheltie, Nyssa, not been tattooed, she would have been stolen when my home was burglarized. When the thief was questioned, he stated that he did not take Nyssa because she was tattooed.”

We look forward to seeing you and your dogs. If you have any questions, feel free to call me.
Most sincerely,
Mary Williams
Registered Tattooist for National Dog Registry


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I wish we had the tattoo here, will have to check into who does it around here. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I will check with my vet next week.After what happened with Skylar I am terrified.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't seem to find any pet tatooers in CT, yet...


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Olik I am so glad that you are going to check into getting a tattoo. I looked and there is the Golden Retriever Club of North Alabama http://www.knology.net/~poseyeb/grcna.htm that you can check with also. They should know who does them in your area. If they do not for some reason let me know and I will ask Mary who you can call about it.

Claudia there are a couple of clubs in your state that you can call as I am not sure which one would be closer to you. Here they are http://www.grcco.org/ and http://www.grcgt.net/ and also http://cvgrc.org/. Let me know if you need more help on finding one.


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey Kim there are also several clubs in CT and here they are http://www.crvgrc.org/ and http://www.sbgrc.org/ and also http://www.hvgrc.org/. They should know who does them. If they do not let me know and I will ask Mary as I am sure she knows someone in your area. I am just so glad to see others looking into the tattoos. They really do work as Skylar is a testament.


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh also here is the link to the National Dog Registry as I am sure they have a list of registered tattooist and can direct you to a person in your area..... http://www.nationaldogregistry.com/index.html


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

goldengirls&boys said:


> Hey Kim there are also several clubs in CT and here they are http://www.crvgrc.org/ and http://www.sbgrc.org/ and also http://www.hvgrc.org/. They should know who does them. If they do not let me know and I will ask Mary as I am sure she knows someone in your area. I am just so glad to see others looking into the tattoos. They really do work as Skylar is a testament.


I will contact Tucker's breeder. They are in one of the clubs.


----------



## meadowmist (May 27, 2009)

I cannot make the clinic, as we are moving our daughter back into her dorm on that day, but am REALLY wanting to do the tattoo clinic.... whenever that date is available, please post! I will definitely have Scout there!


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Will do Meadowmist. I am not sure when it will be but I will post it once it is scheduled.


----------



## meadowmist (May 27, 2009)

Thank you! 

You are not far from me in Sumter, I am in Northeast Columbia near that new Sandhills shopping fiasco.


----------

